# Pip - 12 week old Shih Tzu cross Bichon Frise



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Pip is a stunning 11 week old Shih Tzu cross Bichon Frise. He was handed into us by his breeder because he is blind. He has since seen the vet and nothing can be done to repair his sight.
























Despite being blind, he is doing really well in his foster home and is a healthy, happy pup.

Pip needs to live with at least one other dog to act as a leader and help guide him.

He is like any normal puppy, full of bounce, fun and mischief and copes remarkably well considering he has no sight.

Pip can also live with children and cats.

Neutering must be arranged by owner when Pip is old enough as part of our puppy adoption contract in return for partial adoption fee refund.

He is currently on foster in South Wales but we home across the UK. 
If you're interested in adopting Pip, please read our adoption guidelines and procedure; 
Animals For Adoption - www.friendsoftheanimalsrct.org.uk
Before completing a pre-adoption form;
Dog pre-adoption form - www.friendsoftheanimalsrct.org.uk
If you have any questions then please do ask


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

Oh my he's soooo adorable!!! I really hope he finds a home soon! I would love him but I have no dog to help guide him


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

Awwww hes gorgeous! I met a blind lab puppy once whilst i was in the vets once and he didnt even have a lead on, he just followed his owners voice and was so well trained at such a young age - put my dogs to shame  I hope he gets his forever home soon,


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Now reserved


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Pip is now in his new home


----------

